# Wanted EV owners in SF area for car show



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool, I'll be there, let me know when the date is firm. 



cruisin said:


> I am getting together EV owners who would like to display their cars FREE at Pleasonton Wed Nite city party on main street in June 2011. Other car clubs put their cars in the show and I thought it would be nice to include some EV's. Hours are something like 4pm to 9pm. NO POWER AVAILABLE. email me at [email protected] if interested


----------

